# Phrag Inti's Tears 'Red Dagger' AM/AOS



## SlipperKing (Feb 18, 2012)

Well you all insisted that I take my monster into judging and it comes home with a new clonal name and a 82pt AM! Had to lay the back seats down in the SUV and lay the plant down but the flowers survived!


----------



## emydura (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations Rick. Well deserved.


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations, very fitting name!


----------



## Fawkes (Feb 18, 2012)

Good color. Congratulations!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Had to lay the back seats down in the SUV and lay the plant down but the flowers survived!


:rollhappy:
Congrats!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 18, 2012)

Fantastic!

Congrats!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats! Your plant is very deserving.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey, hey! Congratulations, Rick! Great growing!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations! That's wonderful news. Great clonal name. :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Feb 19, 2012)

Lovely dark red pourch. This is a well deserved award. Congrats!


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 19, 2012)

Stunning display.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations! A very well deserved award.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 19, 2012)

this is great,congrattulations


----------



## Chuck (Feb 19, 2012)

The flower is wonderful and certainly deserves the award.


----------



## John M (Feb 19, 2012)

That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 19, 2012)

Wonderful color! Congrats , Rick... Need to breed that w a nice fischeri to bring down the plants size!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats, and you were able to get it there without renting a tall box utility truck. Yes. An AM is well deserved.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 19, 2012)

:rollhappy::clap: well deserved! CONGRATS!!!
...what we don't go thru with/for our plants! In this case it was well worth it!
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dido (Feb 19, 2012)

congrats a nice plant


----------



## Gilda (Feb 19, 2012)

Aren't you glad you listened to Slipper Talkers ? That's a beauty :clap::clap:
Congratulations !!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you all! I'm all ears when it comes to STers talking! 
Tom,
I don't own a fischeri but if you have a use for the pollen PM me.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations Rick :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations. That's a very well deserved award, and I love the name too. It really suits it.


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2012)

Well done and congratulations!


----------



## Carper (Feb 21, 2012)

All that trouble Rick, well it was definitely worth it. Big Congratulations:clap:

What I've seen of your collection, it won't be the last plant on it's way for judging!!!

Gary
UK


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 21, 2012)

Carper said:


> What I've seen of your collection, it won't be the last plant on it's way for judging!!!
> 
> Gary
> UK


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 22, 2012)

A well deserved award......that's a strong AM!


----------



## quaker (Feb 22, 2012)

A real cracker--I love it. Very well done.

Ed


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm ready to start over with this bad boy. Heaven's forbid I don't want or need another CCM! So here is the deal; I'll divide this monster up into however many pieces it will make without harm it. 20.00 bucks/division with free shipping (unless I'm loosing money on the shipping, then more). Only three stipulations, I get the first piece, Dot gets the second one and when your piece is big enough, divide and share with others! PM me and I'll fill the orders as they come it until the plant is gone.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2012)

oke: I'll be right down. :wink:


----------



## Hien (Feb 22, 2012)

Very red, love this one


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 23, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm ready to start over with this bad boy. Heaven's forbid I don't want or need another CCM! So here is the deal; I'll divide this monster up into however many pieces it will make without harm it. 20.00 bucks/division with free shipping (unless I'm loosing money on the shipping, then more). Only three stipulations, I get the first piece, *Dot gets the second one* and when your piece is big enough, divide and share with others! PM me and I'll fill the orders as they come it until the plant is gone.



Lucky Dot!  I want to see it in bloom in your greenhouse someday, Dot. :wink:

Congratulations on your AM. This is a stunning Phrag! :clap:


----------



## labskaus (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats on the award, Rick! That's a great clone, it's a shame that these get so big.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm ready to start over with this bad boy. Heaven's forbid I don't want or need another CCM! So here is the deal; I'll divide this monster up into however many pieces it will make without harm it. 20.00 bucks/division with free shipping (unless I'm loosing money on the shipping, then more). Only three stipulations, I get the first piece, Dot gets the second one and when your piece is big enough, divide and share with others! PM me and I'll fill the orders as they come it until the plant is gone.


:smitten::clap:


Lanmark said:


> Lucky Dot!  I want to see it in bloom in your greenhouse someday, Dot. :wink:
> ...



Your are welcome here anytime, Mark! -- I want to see it bloom in my greenhouse, also! :drool:


----------



## Gilda (Feb 24, 2012)

Sent you a PM Rick


----------



## Marc (Feb 24, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm ready to start over with this bad boy. Heaven's forbid I don't want or need another CCM! So here is the deal; I'll divide this monster up into however many pieces it will make without harm it. 20.00 bucks/division with free shipping (unless I'm loosing money on the shipping, then more). Only three stipulations, I get the first piece, Dot gets the second one and when your piece is big enough, divide and share with others! PM me and I'll fill the orders as they come it until the plant is gone.



And this is why I love this place so much!!!!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 25, 2012)

congrats!! fantastic colour


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 25, 2012)

OK gang, all the divisions are spoken for. Now to locate boxes big enough!


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Feb 26, 2012)

Lucky gang!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 26, 2012)

Great speciment! It deserve it congratulations.


----------

